# Why Japan banned horse racing



## whiteskunk (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is the video that caused an uproar in Japan and why horse racing was banned there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9maKE-FwHc


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 23, 2010)

HORSE FOR WORK!


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2010)

eh?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 23, 2010)

I saw Lum in there.
I haven't seen anything to do with Lum in nearly ten years. <3


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I saw Lum in there.
> I haven't seen anything to do with Lum in nearly ten years. <3



Yagami from "Maison Ikkoku" was also in the video.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 23, 2010)

I recognized Konata from Lucky Star and Natsumi from Keroro Gunso

Insta-win


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 24, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I recognized Konata from Lucky Star and Natsumi from Keroro Gunso
> 
> Insta-win



Osaka from Azumanga Daioh is also present in the video. As is Negi from Negima the first season.

The "Winner" (Mine That Bird) is Teacher from Eiken. She was due for some respect.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 24, 2010)

whiteskunk said:


> Osaka from Azumanga Daioh is also present in the video. As is Negi from Negima the first season.
> 
> The "Winner" (Mine That Bird) is Teacher from Eiken. She was due for some respect.


Sorry, I've only really watched the more popular anime's :|


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 24, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Sorry, I've only really watched the more popular anime's :|



No problem, Eiken is a 2 epi OVA and borders on being hentai. But it's funny as hell.


----------

